# Fonzi



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

For those of you who have been following Fonzi and his story, I have a bit of bad news Im afraid. I took him to the vets yesterday, just for a checkup, not because he was ill. The vet has found what she thinks is a tumour on his bladder, it isn't operable if it is a tumour and Im not sure I would put him through an operation if it was. So Im going to be spamming the forum with a ton of pics of him enjoying whatever time he has left


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no Im so sorry  

Hes gorgeous and lucky to have you as his new mummy, spam away


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear that little Fonzi is so poorly, but I am glad that you are his Mum and that he will have such a wonderful life, even though it might be short with you. ((((Fonzi)))) xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry Gill    So sad when he's just got his little ferret feet under you table  Really hope that the vet is wrong and that he has loads of time left to have fun. xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> So sorry Gill    So sad when he's just got his little ferret feet under you table  Really hope that the vet is wrong and that he has loads of time left to have fun. xx


Me too hun, hes so active and happy, I keep thinking she cant possibly be right


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am gutted for you about little Fonzi, but that little ferret you will always remember and love he wont ever leave you even when he leaves for the bridge. He is such a beautiful little man. ((Hugs))


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

we need more pics, you should maybe do a day to day thread so you will have something to look back on


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Good idea FW (I am determined to get the Ferret Whisperer nickname to stick :lol I will try to get a nice pic of him each day, I will try again later but he wasn't being very accommodating this morning. He is a little bit off it today, he had to have a little bit of honey rubbed on his gums because he was so floppy and was staring into space. I tried to get him to have a little bit to eat and he wasn't interested unfortunately, but he did have a drink. 

After I syringed a butter/medication combo into his mouth he wouldn't even look me in the face so I think Im not his favourite human right now


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi TDM, and I have been wondering about how little Fonzi is, and you of course as well. Take good care, and please let us all know how he is doing xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He isn't doing too well Im afraid, I had him back to the vets on Saturday as I was so worried about him, and she put him on some medication for a condition called Insulinoma (sp), which I believe is tumours on his pancreas, hes been getting steadily worse since so the vet just rang me and asked how he was, she told me to double his daily medication in the hope it gets him eating again, hes basically had what I can syringe into him since sunday . Anyway, this little boy needs some serious get well thoughts, the cancer isn't cureable but if we can get him eating again the symptoms can be treated for a while, so he would have some quality life left. So think noshing thoughts for this boy please


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi TDM ~ I am praying for little Fonzi, as I do when our animals need some help, and people as well! You are doing all that you can do for him, and he has a quality of life if he can eat even though he is so poorly right now. I just want you to know that I am thinking of you at this very difficult time. We have taken in many Ferrets who have been cruelly treated, and they haven't had a long time with us, but they have been loved so very much. Love SJ xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> He isn't doing too well Im afraid, I had him back to the vets on Saturday as I was so worried about him, and she put him on some medication for a condition called Insulinoma (sp), which I believe is tumours on his pancreas, hes been getting steadily worse since so the vet just rang me and asked how he was, she told me to double his daily medication in the hope it gets him eating again, hes basically had what I can syringe into him since sunday . Anyway, this little boy needs some serious get well thoughts, the cancer isn't cureable but if we can get him eating again the symptoms can be treated for a while, so he would have some quality life left. So think noshing thoughts for this boy please


I hope little Fonzi starts to eat better soon, that was lovely of the vets to ring and ask how he was. You're doing all you can TDM I hope the little boy eats soon


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well hes eaten a little bit of his sloppy dinner (soaked dry, lactol, oil, cat food), and hes lapped up all his baby foor/medicine combo , Im hoping this medicine is making him have an appetite at last , keep the nomming thoughts coming


----------



## Conny (Apr 14, 2013)

That is so sad.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww bless him! keep fighting Fonzi!x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well a certain somebody has eaten an entire bowl of food overnight , and he was fighting to get all his medicine/baby food combo. Hes been out for a play and some more food and hes gone for a sleep now so the others can come out to play . Im hopeful we've got the dosage right now and he will keep nomming and get some weight back on . Im a lot more hopeful than I was at the weekend


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

It is amazing and a miracle how even really small animals have lots of fight in them, and this can be mainly down to the fact that Fonzi is so well loved by you, and you have the dosage right. I am so pleased to hear this today TDM, and yet not really surprised as I have nursed Ferrets who have been at deaths door, and they have rallied and had a good quality of life. Bless him xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I was holding off posting some pics because he looked so poorly, this was him at the weekend.





Then this is him today


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

He is looking really good now TDM, your doing a brilliant job with little Fonzi I hope he continues to eat you out of house and home  Look forward to seeing pictures of him getting bigger


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well hes still enjoying his grub, and hes even more active today  Hes been out to play a lot today and is enjoying cuddles again  No pics today Im afraid though as my camera and phone ran out of charge


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi TDM ~ I couldn't press the "like" button on Fonzi's photo's, as I couldn't see it as I am using my small laptop. He looks so different from how he was at the week-end! Thank you for showing us these pics, and long may he continue to do well. Bless him X


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Silver Jill said:


> Hi TDM ~ I couldn't press the "like" button on Fonzi's photo's, as I couldn't see it as I am using my small laptop. He looks so different from how he was at the week-end! Thank you for showing us these pics, and long may he continue to do well. Bless him X


Thankies , hes looking even better today, hes getting more ferretlike too, seeking attention and wanting to play


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

That's great news about little Fonzi and he has turned his situation around by eating, and with lots of love and cuddles from his doting Mum and fur baby family  X


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I gave him a huge amount of food last night and 3/4 of it had gone by this morning , hes still curled up asleep with his penguin, but when he wakes up and hes had his meds I will get some pics  Lets see if you think hes improved since the last ones


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well heres the boy today, hes still improving, so much so that I cant keep him still long enough for pics, so these were the only useable ones  (Please excuse the dog hairs everywhere, I had just brushed Henrick and it went everywhere)







and some from a few minutes ago 



and getting some of the cool off the laminate


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hiya Fonzi ~ you gave your Mummy such a big scare and look at you now! You are so gorgeous! X big kisses for you tonight


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well the little man is going from strength to strength, today hes been climbing and running and generally being a ferret, hes still eating well and takes his medicine like a pro 

Look how much weight hes put on 








"Whats yoo gots on your paw mummy, it smells like da outside?"


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awww way to go little Fonzi and well done to his slaves  he is starting to look so confident and happy now.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww little chunky butt what have you been giving him?! 

hes looking fab


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> aww little chunky butt what have you been giving him?!
> 
> hes looking fab


Thankies , Ive been making a sort of soup with his dry, some boiling water, some lactol powder, a little bit of black seed oil, some olive oil, some tinned cat food, then I heat it up in the microwave till its sloppy. He loves the stuff . 
The real difference of course is made by the medication hes on which gives him the appetite in the first place, without that he wouldn't be here today, and that's down to a certain ferret whisperer who actually suggested what might be wrong with him in the first place


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for the great photo's of little(?) Fonzi, TDM. It is wonderful to see him looking and acting so much better and he looked before as if he was really fading away. It is amazing how medication and the great food ideas which you are giving to him have made him so much better, he is just gorgeous! SJ X


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a handsome boy! Love his 'shades' - obviously he can't take them off or all the ferret babes would mob him for his sheer gorgeousness!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well the Fonzilicious one came for a trip out to the vets to get some more tablets today, she had a cuddle with him and watched him walking and shes very pleased with his progress. She did say when the meds stop working it will be pretty sudden, but for now we are enjoying his progress and he really enjoys every moment of life which is lovely to see, so each day is a bonus


----------

